# Weird mane colors



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a grey mare and was wondering how/why her mane is the color that it is. She is a grey horse with a multi-colored mane and tail, but her tail fades into white. 

She has grey, brown, black, white and some other colors in her mane but she is just a grey. 

Also, do you think her hair will eventually white out??





























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Thats cool! 
I have a grey too, he was mostly dark grey, when I got him. He is now all white with red freckles on his neck. His mane & tail went all white too.
I have know idea if thats what will happened to yours.


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Spotted said:


> Thats cool!
> I have a grey too, he was mostly dark grey, when I got him. He is now all white with red freckles on his neck. His mane & tail went all white too.
> I have know idea if thats what will happened to yours.


She has freckles but still has dark points. How old was yours when he got white?

I am prayyyyying she stay grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

She will eventually go' white' i wish they stayed the darker grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Her mane and tail may get lighter. They may not. Only time will tell. I know a 12 year old mare whose body is nearly completely white with very few fleabites but has a very dark silver mane and tail. *shrug* Gray is silly.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

BB2 said:


> She has freckles but still has dark points. How old was yours when he got white?
> 
> I am prayyyyying she stay grey.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would say at 5 he really started to change.


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Spotted said:


> I would say at 5 he really started to change.


She is 6 so maybe she will stay dark *crosses fingers*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry, she won't. She has actually grayed out faster than my two grey horses. She's gonna be a light one, grey never stops for a rest!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I think it's just her mane and tail greying out lol. Mine has the same thing except her mane & tail started black


----------

